# لكل منا فكرة عن الله مشوهة



## mary naeem (12 يوليو 2014)

*لكل منا فكرة عن الله مشوهة *​ 




​ ​ فلنحطم افكارنا المشوهة تجاه كيان الرب لندرك كيان الرب  فينا!
جلست مع نفسي افكر ما هو كيان الله المشوه داخلي.فحينما كنا اطفال كنا  نلقن اشياء عن الله احدثت فينا تشوهات للرؤية الحقيقية لله فاصبح لدينا مفاهيم  مغلوطة عن الله نتيجة للتلقين .التلقين في الطفولة ليس عيباً لكن العيب ان يتوقف  العقل بعد الادراك عند التلقين.فنصبح بين تاره التلقين المليئ بالمغالطات وبين عدم  اعمال الع...قل بل اعمال النقل .فنفقد  انسانيتنا ومهارات التفكير . لكل منا نظرة الي الله مشوهة نتيجة لتلقين خاطئ او  لفهم خاطئ لله.فنحن نصنع الهاً ليس هو الله نتيجة لنظرتنا المغلوطة .اتذكر حينما  كنت ارسم ملامح الشيطان كنت ارسمه بشع ذو عيون حمراء يشع منها الكره والغضب .في  الحقيقة كانت هذة الرسمة تعبيراً عن ما داخلي من افكار عن هذا الكيان فكنت اعتقد ان  رسمتي هي ملامح الشيطان الحقيقية في تصوري الطفولي هكذا هو شكله!فعندما ندراك كيان  الله نستطيع ان نري الله بشكل حقيقي ونعرفة .فالافكار هي من ترسم كيان الله داخل  عقلنا .هل عندما اعطيك ورقة واسئلك ان ترسم الله كما تتخيلة هل سترسم الله في هذة  الاشكال:-
الله التاجر:هذا الاله الذي نلجئ اليه في اوقات الضيقات والاحتياج فقط  فنطلب منه ان يسدد احتياجاتنا وحاجاتنا الضرورية .من خلال الصلاه والابتهال اليه  ندعوة يا الله انا احتاج هذا الشيئ واطلب منك هذا الشيئ واريد ذالك الشيئ .
ليس  من العيب ان تطلب من الله كاب حقيقي يستطيع ان يسدد احتياجات ابنة لكن العيب نفسة  ان تكون نظرتك هي ان الله مجرد تاجر يلبي احتياجاتك وان لم يلبي لمشيئة خاصة لصالحك  تنظر له نظرة مشوهة وتتذمر عليه.نحن لا ندرك ابوة الله لنا فاصبح كيان الله مشوه  داخلنا نكلم الله كتاجر ليس كاب شتان بين هذا وذالك,
الله هتلر :
الاله هتلر  في مفهومي ذالك الاله الذي في موضع السلطة والحكم فنخضع له لان له القدرة والسلطة  في يدة هذا الاله يعبدة كثيرون نتيجة لوجود السلطة في يدة فينظرون لله بشكل مشوه  انه السبب في حدوث هذا وذالك ويتذمرون عليه وينسون ان قدرة الله هي الحب وان الحب  هو غير مشروط وغير محدود والاشكالية هي نظرتهم لانفسهم انهم عبيد لمن بيدة السلطة  ولا يدركون انهم ابناء لذالك المحب الصديق الالصق من الاخ
الاله الذي ياخذ  بحقة:-
سمعت هذة الكلمة من احدهم حينما قال الله ياخذ بحقة فتصورت الله في فكر  هذا الشخص ان الله داخلة الحقد والغل اذا اسئنا اليه ننتظر عقابنا الذي لا مفر منه  فالله سياخذ حقه! بالمفهوم العامي لو كان الله ياخذ بحقة لما اصبحنا نحن في الوجود  حتي اليوم فاعمال البشرية مكروهة في اعين البشر انفسهم والخيانة لله متكررة يومياً  فنظرة هذا الشخص لكيان الله نتيجة لفكر مشوهه تجاه الله فخلط بين فكرة الانساني  الذي لا يرتقي الي الانسانية وبين كيان الله في موضوع العين بالعين والسن بالسن  فتخيل ان الله مترصد له كظله فحينما يخطئ ينتقم الله منه ! تشويه تام تجاه النظر  الي الله
نظرات نفسية مشوهة تجاه الله
كثيراً منا ينظر لله من خلال الاب  الجسدي له فحينما يتشوة الاب الجسدي يتشوة الله بالنسبة له فينظر الي الله بنفس  نظرتة لتشوة الاب الجسدي وهذا ايضاً خطأ لانه ان كان الاب البشري محدود في محبتة  الله غير محدود في محبتة ومحبتة غير مشروطة
الاله الذي لا يقبل الخاطئ
عجيب  ما يصورة لنا ابليس وجنودة حينما نقع في الخطية نقول كيف لنا ان نذهب لله لا استطيع  ان اناديه فهذة الافكار تجعلنا نغوص اكثر في بحور الخطية ومن العجيب تغافلنا ان  المسيح جاء لاجل الخطاه ولاجلي انا نعم لالجلي انا ولاجلك انت فابليس يريد ان  يصيبنا بالفتور من خلال ثغرات الخطية فصحح فكرتك المشوهة تجاه الله اقولها باعلي  صوت الله يقبل خطاة
الاله الذي نرجوه
الاله الذي يجب ان نعرفة هو ذالك الاله  الحقيقي المعلن عنه في الانجيل الذي كيانه محبة وقدرتة هي حبة وحبة ليس قائم علي  اساس بمعني ان حبة غير مشروط لا علي شكل او مظهر او علي لون او علي عقلية او .,,,,,  حب الله لكل البشر بمسافة متساوية من الجميع .
اذا رسمت الله سارسمه في وجداني  سارسم اكثر شيئ ممكن ان يعبر عن الحب قد اكون عاجز عن رسمة فنحن ندرك الزمان  والمكان لكن لا ندرك اللا زمان والا مكان

ملحوظة لم اذكر جميع الافكار  المشوهة بل ذكرة عدد قليل منها!
وانت ما هي افكارك المشوهة تجاة الله اذكرها حتي  تصلح نظرة اخوتك ونظرتك انت تجاه كيان الله موضوع  للمشاركة..​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (12 يوليو 2014)

الله ليس اله انتقام ولا اله قصاص ولا اله عقوبة حاشاه اي ان الهنا كله محبة فهو لا يعاقب ولا يقاصص ولا ينتقم لانه كله محبة ولا يعرف غير المحبة واعطائنا الخيرات والبركات والنعم الالهية ليمتعنا بها وهو ايضا ليس مصدر الضيقات والالام والمشاكل والامراض التي حالما نصاب باي واحدة منها نقول ان الله انزلها فينا حاشاه لانه بالعكس تماما انه يحارب معنا في هذه الضيقات والالام والامراض والمشاكل ليخلصنا منها ولكنه يسمح بها لخيرنا ولصالحنا نعم لخيرنا ولصالحنا لانه يعمل دوما لخيرنا ولصالحنا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 يوليو 2014)

*انا عندي افكار مشوهه ممكن اقولها؟*

*ان ربنا عنده ناس ناس ناس يرزقها و يديها المال و الشهره و الراحه و ناس تانيه الجوع و الذل و الشقاء و العذاب و الخناق علي معلقه السكر و كوباية الرز زي بيتي كدا...*

*اله معندوش عدل كافي من الاخر بيخلق ناس شقيه و ناس سعيده من الاول محدش له دخل في رزقه مهما جري زي المثل الي بيقول اجري يا اين ادم جري الوحوش غير رزقك لن تحوش...بس كدا..مضيفه تقبض 10000 جنيه شهريا و ممثله نص مليون جنيه و انا عائلتي مشاكل لا نهاية لها بسبب ضيق الرزق و الجوع....ستات شكلها اوحش مني احظي مني و انا مذلوله في الحياه و لقمتي مغموسه ذل لاني مندوبه مبيعات بتهان طول اليوم! ما اظنش ربنا حاسس بدا و لو حاسس يبقي ربنا بيقول هوا انا بنك..هوا انا هرزق كل واحد! هوا انا اله الناس بتصلي له عشان الفلوس...عشان كدا مش بطلب منه خالص لانه قاصد يفقرني و يشحتني و ينحسني من الاول و لو طلبت منه فلوس هوا مش بنك و مش هيرزقني و الا كان رزقني من الاول...زي الشفاء مش بيشفي الي بيصلي له لانه مش مستشفي هوا بيمرض الشخص و لما يطلب منه الشفاء يطنش لانه هوا الي مرض الانسان...انا صريحه و مش خداعاكم ولا مدسوسه وسطيكم دي فكرتي عن الله..نعبده لانه اله و لكن ما يساعدش الا الي علي مزاجه و يرزق الي علي كيفه مهما سعي و مش بيشفي الا الي علي مزاجه و في الاخر هوا لسه عادل برضه..يجوز!*

*اله غير عادل في امور  و ظروف بلد زباله*

*بس كدا*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 يوليو 2014)

mary naeem قال:


> الله التاجر:هذا الاله الذي نلجئ اليه في اوقات الضيقات والاحتياج فقط  فنطلب منه ان يسدد احتياجاتنا وحاجاتنا الضرورية .من خلال الصلاه والابتهال اليه  ندعوة يا الله انا احتاج هذا الشيئ واطلب منك هذا الشيئ واريد ذالك الشيئ .
> ليس  من العيب ان تطلب من الله كاب حقيقي يستطيع ان يسدد احتياجات ابنة لكن العيب نفسة  ان تكون نظرتك هي ان الله مجرد تاجر يلبي احتياجاتك وان لم يلبي لمشيئة خاصة لصالحك  تنظر له نظرة مشوهة وتتذمر عليه.نحن لا ندرك ابوة الله لنا فاصبح كيان الله مشوه  داخلنا نكلم الله كتاجر ليس كاب شتان بين هذا وذالك,
> ​


*
عشان كدا مهما كنت في ضيقه مش بطلب منه الرزق لانه مش بنك..هوا يفقر و يحوج و بس! ايه فايده ربنا لو مكنش يساعدني و يفك ضيقتي؟ يبقي ايه المعونه الي ربنا بيقدمهالي والي قال عليها الكتاب؟طالما هوا مش تاجر ولا بنك و لا مشفي؟ نطلب من مين ؟البشر بيذلونا و ربنا مش بيلبي اي احتياج لينا لانه مش بنك و مش فاضي و مش تاجر...و عجبي*


----------



## Desert Rose (14 يوليو 2014)

انا عندى فكرة عن الله ومش قادرة اغيرها لان كل حاجة بشوفها حواليا بتأكد الفكرة ديه وعلشان كده مش عارفه اتخلص منها , فيه ظلم كبير لينا كبنات وستات فى الحياة ومش بتكلم عن ظلم المجتمع لان ده متغير من مجتمع للتانى والظلم ده من صنع الانسان 
لكن انا بتكلم عن ظلم الطبيعة , احنا بنستحمل كتير وبنمر فى الم كتير 
مش قادرة افهم يعنى ايه بنت طفلة عندها 11 او 12 سنة تعدى فى الم الدورة الشهرية كل شهر ومتقدرش تلعب وتجري من التعب زى الولد اللى فى سنها ؟ معرفش اذا مكانش فيه طريقة تانية غير الطريقة المؤلمة ديه ؟ وحاجات تانية كتيرة مش قادرة افهمها بس اللى انا اعرفه اننا مظلومين , طبيعة الحياة نفسها غير عادلة لينا 
ومعنديش اجابة على اسئلتى ومفيش حاجة تنفيها 
لان الواقع بيقول ان احنا لينا النصيب الاكبر من الالم 
ومحدش يقولى ان الراجل بيتعب ويشتغل , لان دلوقتى الست فوق كل الالم النفسية والجسدية كمان هى بتتعب وبتشتغل وفيه منهم كتير هو اللى بيصرف على الاسرة كلها مش الراجل وياريت عاجب


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (14 يوليو 2014)

الله اعلن محبته لينا نحن البشر اجمعين من دون استثناء كما ورد في رسالة بولس الى اهل رومية والاصحاح الخامس والاية 8 حين قال ( اذ بين الله محبته لنا اذ بعد نحن خطاة مات المسيح من اجلنا) فلقد احبنا حب مابينتهيش وحبه لينا مالهوش حدود وهو اله عادل ورحوم واله حنون وكريم اذ وضع بذرة الحب فينا حتى نحب بعضنا البعض ووضع بذرة التحمل والحب عند الام للتحمل مسؤولياتها


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 يوليو 2014)

دة الموضوع واخد مسار تاني خالص 
اللي زهقان من حاجة 
بيقولها 
يا جماعة اللة محبة وسرمدي وغير محدود 
ولية هدف لكل واحد منا رغم ظروف الانسان


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 يوليو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> دة الموضوع واخد مسار تاني خالص
> اللي زهقان من حاجة
> بيقولها
> يا جماعة اللة محبة وسرمدي وغير محدود
> ولية هدف لكل واحد منا رغم ظروف الانسان



انا رديت في صميم الموضوع عن نقطه كانت مكتوبه اسمها الله التاجر...

الاخت جيسوس سليف...يا بختك بمساعده ربنا ليكي بجد..عقبال ما يمد ايده ليا و يساعدني!


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 يوليو 2014)




----------



## peace_86 (15 يوليو 2014)

بكرة سأكتب ورد خاص للأخوات العزيزات جوزبل او تروث وروز ..
الله معكم


----------



## peace_86 (15 يوليو 2014)

*أكيد كل شخص يمر بأفكار تتحدث عن عدم عدالة الله لنا وللبشر.
لما نشوف صور في مجاهل أفريقيا ونقارنها بين قصور سويسرا .. أكيد من جوانا نتسائل ونستنكر .. أليس إله سويسرا هو نفسه إله أفريقيا؟؟
لماذا نرى محاباة؟ ألا يوجد في أفريقيا مؤمنين بالرب؟ ألا يوجد في سويسرا مجدفين بالرب؟

الحياة لغز كبير.. لم يستطع أي شخص أن يجيب عليه حتى أكبر فلاسفة الملحدين لم يستطعوا أن يفسروا لنا سر الحياة ولغزها.. ولا حتى اللاهوتيين أشبعونا روحياً في هذا الأمر.
لكن الفرق بين الإيمان والإلحاد أننا "نسلم" أمرنا للرب .. رغم أن التساؤل حول عدالة الرب سيظل موجوداً في أذهاننا لكن التسليم والتواضع للرب سيقبى وسيعزينا.

سيدنا المسيح تكلم عن ذلك قائلاً:
45لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ، وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ.

يعني لا تستغربوا.. فالأمطار تمطر على أي أحد دون تخصيص ناس معينين، والشمس تشرق على أي احد ولم يستثني أحد ولم يخصص لأحد.

1وَكَانَ حَاضِرًا فِي ذلِكَ الْوَقْتِ قَوْمٌ يُخْبِرُونَهُ عَنِ الْجَلِيلِيِّينَ الَّذِينَ خَلَطَ بِيلاَطُسُ دَمَهُمْ بِذَبَائِحِهِمْ. 2فَأجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«أَتَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ هؤُلاَءِ الْجَلِيلِيِّينَ كَانُوا خُطَاةً أَكْثَرَ مِنْ كُلِّ الْجَلِيلِيِّينَ لأَنَّهُمْ كَابَدُوا مِثْلَ هذَا؟ 3كَلاَّ! أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: بَلْ إِنْ لَمْ تَتُوبُوا فَجَمِيعُكُمْ كَذلِكَ تَهْلِكُونَ. 4أَوْ أُولئِكَ الثَّمَانِيَةَ عَشَرَ الَّذِينَ سَقَطَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْبُرْجُ فِي سِلْوَامَ وَقَتَلَهُمْ، أَتَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ هؤُلاَءِ كَانُوا مُذْنِبِينَ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ السَّاكِنِينَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ؟ 5كَلاَّ! أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: بَلْ إِنْ لَمْ تَتُوبُوا فَجَمِيعُكُمْ كَذلِكَ تَهْلِكُونَ».

أتظنون أن هؤلاء كانوا مذنبين أكثر من جميع الناس؟
وأكيد نحن سنتسائل هل من العدل أن يعاقل الله ثمانية بدلاً من الجميع؟ على الرغم من أنهم جميعاً أذنبوا نفس الذنب..

سيدنا المسيح يوصف حالة العالم. هو لم يعطِ لنا حلا أو يناقش القضية إنما يوصف لنا الحال فقط ويخبرنا بأننا قد نقع في نفس موقف المعاقبين.

بصراحة يا أخوتي أنا أريد منكم ان تتعودا على غرابة العالم.
وثقوا بأنه أياً كان شكل العالم فسنتسائل ونستغرب..
عقل الإنسان يحب المعرفة والتفكير.. لكن يوجد "ليميت" معين لا يستطيع أحد أن يتخطاه بحكم محدودية عقلنا التي لا تسطيع أن تستوعب كل مايحصل حولنا.

لا أريد أن أعطي شعارات ومواعظ ..
لكن ثقوا بأن عند أبونا السماوي منازل كثيرة .. وأنه في الحياة الأخرى سنجد ما لم تتخيله عقولنا.
ومع ذلك يجب أن نقدم المساعدة للآخرين.. لا يجب أن نتوقف عند التساؤل بأن الله غير عادل.

لنمشي مع المتساءلين للآخر ونقول: أوكي الله مش عادل.. طيب وماهو دورنا كبشر؟
خلاص نقعد في كافيه ونشرب قهوة ورجلنا على رجل.. ونقول بكل بساطة الله غير عادل. وثم نكمل حديثنا عن أشياء أخرى ..

تعرفوا لو أن شخص واحد غني تبرع بمليون جنيه يستطيع أن يبني عمارة بأربعة أدوار ليسكن فيها 30 عائلة من اللي عايشين في العشوائيات..
وبمليون جنيه آخرين يقدر يبني مدرسة جنبها .. وبمليون آخر يبني عيادة صغيرة وهكذا ..
تخيل لو أتحد 10 أشخاص من الملييونيرية.. ليبنوا مدرستين ومستشفيان و7 عماير سكنية وكل عمارة فيها سوبرماركت ومحلات ..
راح تتحل موضوع العشوائيات خلال سنة أو سنتين.. الموضوع مش معقد جداً
كل مايحتاج الأمر هو تخطيط وتنفيذ ..
لكن المشكلة هي وجود جشع وطمع من أغنياء العالم.

أوكي قلنا الله ظالم.. طيب وبس خلاص؟ ألا يجب أن نتحرك؟؟
طيب ماهو دورنا نحن كأشخاص عاديين مش مليونيرية ..
لا تكتفي بتقديم التبرعات والعشور للكنيسة بل كل ماتشوف فقير أعطيه من الفلوس الفكة اللي بجيبك..
ولو انت في ميدان عمل وتعرف فقراء أو يعانوا من ورطة مادية.. اتفق مع الموظفين بأن تجمع من كل واحد فيهم 20أو 50 جنيه وحطهم في ظرف وأعطيه للشخص الفقير أو المتورط مادياً.

في الأعياد والمناسبات.. كل واحد لو شاف فراش في الشارع ياخذه معاه في السوبرماركت.. ويقوله انت تلفونك إيه؟ إتصالات ولا فودافون ولا موبينيل؟ لو قالك وحدة فيهم.. اشتريله بعشرين جنيه وخلي يتصل بأهله وينبسط معاهم.. إنت مش هاتخسر.. بالعشرين جنيه انت كنت راح تفطر فيه.. الفقير في هذه الحالة أولى.

الفكرة إن إحنا مش لازم نتعامل مع الله إنه بنك..
غلط إنك تقول: الله ظالم مش عادل.. وبعدين تكمل طريقك..

لا لازم إنت كشخص تبادر على الأقل بتوزيع الثروات.. لما تتصرف بهذا التصرف أخوك يتأثر فيك.. وغيركم يتأثر فيكم
وبالتالي المجتمع كله سيتغير..

وبالنسبة لتساؤل روز أقول باختصار ..
حاولي انك تتعودي على طبيعة العالم. انا عندي تساؤلات كثيرة حول غرابة العالم. مش بس موضوع الحيض عند البيت .. لكن أحاول أتأقلم معاه وأعمل اللي أقدر عليه لتحسين الأوضاع اللي حولي..

شكراً ..*


----------



## Desert Rose (15 يوليو 2014)

كلامك جميل يابيس على مساهمه الانسان فى تحسين اوضاع العالم من فقر ومجاعات وحروب وغيره وانا شخصيا مش بلوم الله على هذة الاحداث لان الحياة معروف انها غير عادلة والخطية مسيطرة والطبيعى اننا نشوف مظلومين وظالمين فى العالم ده ودورنا اننا نحاول نساعد المظلومين ونقلل من الظلم والقهر اللى سببه الانسان فى الاساس 

اما موضوع البنات ده فمعلش ملوش اجابة , تجيبهالى يمين شمال , هو ملوش اجابة , ومع احترامى لكل الاراء اللى بتقول ان المرأة هى مصدر الحب وعلشان كده لازم تتألم لانها الام اللى بتضحى وتحب 
امال الاب ايه ؟ مش بيحب ويضحى هو كمان ؟ ولا هو ضيف شرف ؟ مش بيتألم ليه هو كمان ؟ بالعكس , ده حتى الاطفال بيتسمو على اسمه كده على الجاهز ببلاش , يعنى هو الكسبان فى كل الاحوال 
يعنى بعد كل الهم والحب والمعرفش ايه ده كله , الام ولا حد يعرف اسمها ولا يفتكرها 
وايه فكرة ان طفلة عندها 12 سنة تتألم الم جسدى ونفسي كل شهر لحد ما يطلع عينها بينما اخوها الولد طايح ولا على باله ؟ 
انا تعبت من السؤال ده , ومنكرش انه عاملى مشكلة مش قادرة اتخاطاها 
بس اللى اعرفه ان ده مش عدل


----------



## peace_86 (16 يوليو 2014)

*طبعاً مالوش إجابة يا روز ..
إحنا مش بنافق نفسنا.. ميزة الإيمان المسيحي إن جعل الإنسان يبدع في التفكير طويلاً وحتى ان دخل في المحضورات ..

طيب إنتي سيبك من حكاية البنت اللي تحيض.. هي كم سنة وتتعود ..
لكن حتى أنا في أشياء مش قادر أستوعبها..
إن الإنسان كلما كبر في السن وأصبح شايب كلما أصبح قابل للتخريف والنسيان..
برأيي إن هذا مش عدل وفيه ظلم إن الإنسان بعد كل هالسنين اللي عاشها يجي في آخر حياته يخرف وينسى ويصير مهرج مع إن كان في وقت من الأوقات في عز شبابه..

أنا من زمان ملاحظ هالشي.. بس اللي لفتني أكثر هو إعلان بيبسي لما شفت جورج سيدهم وهو شايب جداً وشوي بيموت..
قد إيش الدنيا مش دايمة لحد وإن الإنسان مهما كان في عز شبابه وبكل إنطلاق وروح وشبابية يجي في وقت يتلعثم لسانه وينسى ويخرف ويمكن يستبهلون عليه أحفاده.

أنا مش قادر أفهم طبيعة ولغز الحياة البشرية..
مرة شفت صورة مكتوب عليها كلام قالها ناقد أمريكي أو أوروبي وقال كلام عجبني وهو بالضبط اللي أنا افكر فيه.. بس مع الأسف لم أحتفظ بالصورة..
يقول: ليه الإنسان يولد صغير جاهل ويكبر ويتعلم وفجأة يشيخ ويخرف ويموت وهو مخرف؟
ليه مش يكون العكس؟ يولد مخرف وشوي شوي يتعلم ويصبح رجل وبالعد العكسي يصغر ويصغر حتى يريح نفسه من التعب ويركز في اللعب والأمور الصغيرة (بعد ما أجهد عقله من الأمور الكبيرة والمعقدة) ويصغر أكثر ويموت وهو طفل ويكون عاش في آخر أيام حياته بكل براءة وحيوية..

ذكرني هذا بفيلم براد بيت لما انولد شايب ومات طفل كان ماشي مع عكس البشرية..
(بيني وبينك أنا عيطت أثناء مشاهدة الفيلم هههههههههه)

الحياة لغز كبير.. وكما قلت لك
لم يجاوب على السؤال ولا حتى أكبر فلاسفة الملحدين ولا حتى أكبر لاهوت مسيحي...

معلش احنا بنطلع اللي جوانا ولكن فيه في داخلنا حب كبير لربنا ويسوع المسيح اللي شاركنا أحزاننا..
حياتي مع الرب هي علاقة جاءت بعد إختبار روحي.. لكن الأسئلة تظل موجودة رغم الإيمان.. وهذا لأننا مولودين من آدم لما أكل من ثمار المعرفة ..

سلام ..*


----------



## Desert Rose (16 يوليو 2014)

تتعود ايه يابيس ؟ 
عندنا مثل بالمصري بيقول " اللى ميعرفش يقول عدس " 
مفيش حاجة اسمها تتعود , الالم هو الالم ومشكلته انه منتظم ومتكرر كل شهر , ومش بس الم جسدى , الالم الافظع منه هو الالم النفسى , انا شخصيا بيجينى حالة اكتئاب شديدة ببقا مش مستحملة الحياة نفسها 
والغريبة ان اللى حواليك مش فاهم ولا مقدر وكل اللى بنسمعه اصل الستات دول مجانين ومخهم مهوى ومزاجهم متقلب , وكأنه بمزاجنا احنا اننا نبقا كده , يعنى لا منهم ولا كفاية شرهم 

بالنسبة للحياة بقا كلها على بعضها , كبير , صغير , انا مش شايفة ليها اى لازمة , انا ماخترتش ان انا اجى فيها , مكانش بأختيارى وفى نفس الوقت مليش الحق انى انهيها , رغم انى مخترتهاش , ده عدل ده ؟ 
ياسيدى , اهو كله قرف


----------



## أَمَة (17 يوليو 2014)

للأسف ليس لدي ولم يكن لدي فكر مشوه لأكتب عنه.


ما اعجبني في الموضوع أنه ذكر سبب تشويه الفكر إذ قال :


أنه نتيجة الفكر مشوهه تجاه الله هو الخلط بين الفكر وبين كيان الله


----------



## thebreak-up (17 يوليو 2014)

mary naeem قال:


> الاله الذي لا يقبل الخاطئ
> عجيب  ما يصورة لنا ابليس وجنودة حينما نقع في الخطية نقول كيف لنا ان نذهب لله لا استطيع  ان اناديه فهذة الافكار تجعلنا نغوص اكثر في بحور الخطية ومن العجيب تغافلنا ان  المسيح جاء لاجل الخطاه ولاجلي انا نعم لالجلي انا ولاجلك انت فابليس يريد ان  يصيبنا بالفتور من خلال ثغرات الخطية فصحح فكرتك المشوهة تجاه الله اقولها باعلي  صوت الله يقبل خطاة




*هذه فكرة لدي عن الله، عندما أقع في الخطيئة، ينتبابني الخجل والفتور ولا أعود أثق بنفسي كمؤمن. أنقطع عن الصلاة وقراءة الكتاب المقدس لما يقارب يوما كاملا وأحيانا اكثر. فالشعور بالذنب والإحباط والنجاسة يمنعني من التوجه الى الله فورا وطلب المغفرة، و أشعر بالحاجة لمرور يوم كامل على الأقل، حتى أقف أمام أبي السماوي وأعترف له وأطلب المغفرة. 

*


----------

